# Spindle removal for late models of the X3 Mill



## doubletop (Jun 7, 2010)

ArcEurotrade do an excellent guide for preparing the X3

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/projects/prepguides/X3%20Mill%20Preparation%20Guide.pdf

However there are a few more steps required if you want to remove the spindle of the later models

I've put this together on the download page in the hope its of use .

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item266

_(moderator can you please remove the picture on the downloads page, it isn't that helpful)_

Pete


----------

